# Downgrading udev

## pillaus

Hi everybody,

today I emerged the updates, and I updated udev to 171-r5.

Unluckily, only after the update I saw that: 

```
udev-171 does not support Linux kernel before version 2.6.32!
```

and I have 2.6.29.

I tried to downgrade udev to 151-r4, but I get:

```
distcc[17966] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

  CC     udev/udev-watch.o

extras/v4l_id/v4l_id.c:31:28: fatal error: linux/videodev.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

  CC     udev/udev-node.o

distcc[17965] ERROR: compile extras/v4l_id/v4l_id.c on localhost failed

make[2]: *** [extras/v4l_id/v4l_id.o] Error 1

```

So, I can't compile the old version of udev, and I can't understand why.

Now, I have just configured a 3.2.1 kernel too, but I 'm afraid to reboot it if I can't start with the old kernel

This is emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.10.44 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5410_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 01 Mar 2012 23:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.6-r1, 4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://eva.skuola.net/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 \

                       ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident \

                       usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks \

                                 iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null \

                                 plug rate route share shm softvol"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_default authn_file authz_user authz_host \

                                 autoindex cgi deflate dir env expires ext_filter filter headers info log_config \

                                 logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif status vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/dev/shm/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf \

                                        /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ \

                                        /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ 

                                        /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPU="acpi mmx sse sse2 ssse3"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DCCC_PATH="/usr/lib64/distcc/bin"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISTCC_LOG=""

DISTCC_VERBOSE="0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --buildpkg"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles 

                  news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn \

                  unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=600k ${URI} -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE}"

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; \

                                     host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; \

                                     exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" \

                                     sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; \

                                    host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; \

                                    exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" \

                                    rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS=""

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 \

                                nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf \

                                superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

HOME="/root"

HW="hal dbus"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.21.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LINGUAS="en it"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:\

                    or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:\

                    *.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:\

                    *.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:\

                    *.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:\

                    *.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:\

                    *.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:\

                    *.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:\

                    *.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:\

                    *.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:\

                    *.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:\

                    *.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:\

                    *.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:\

                    *.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:\

                    *.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.21.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/man:/usr/lib64/php5.3/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NET="-ipv6"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi gzip limit_req limit_zone map proxy referer rewrite split_clients addition realip stub_status sub"

OLDPWD="/usr/src"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix \

                                  alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa \

                                  x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux \

                                  x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="-20"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/usr/src/linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp --limit-rate=600k ${URI} -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE}"

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; \

                                      [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \

                                      \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SECURITY="ssl"

SERVICES="mysql -postgres apache2 -samba -java -cups php"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_CLIENT="93.45.228.145 45453 22"

SSH_CONNECTION="93.45.228.145 45453 194.116.82.48 22"

SSH_TTY="/dev/pts/0"

STY="5474.emerge"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://eva.skuola.net/gentoo-portage"

SYSTEM="unicode nls ncurses slang nptl nptlonly bzip2 spell"

TERM="screen"

TERMCAP="SC|screen|VT 100/ANSI X3.64 virtual terminal:\

        :DO=\E[%dB:LE=\E[%dD:RI=\E[%dC:UP=\E[%dA:bs:bt=\E[Z:\

        :cd=\E[J:ce=\E[K:cl=\E[H\E[J:cm=\E[%i%d;%dH:ct=\E[3g:\

        :do=^J:nd=\E[C:pt:rc=\E8:rs=\Ec:sc=\E7:st=\EH:up=\EM:\

        :le=^H:bl=^G:cr=^M:it#8:ho=\E[H:nw=\EE:ta=^I:is=\E)0:\

        :li#56:co#212:am:xn:xv:LP:sr=\EM:al=\E[L:AL=\E[%dL:\

        :cs=\E[%i%d;%dr:dl=\E[M:DL=\E[%dM:dc=\E[P:DC=\E[%dP:\

        :im=\E[4h:ei=\E[4l:mi:IC=\E[%d@:ks=\E[?1h\E=:\

        :ke=\E[?1l\E>:vi=\E[?25l:ve=\E[34h\E[?25h:vs=\E[34l:\

        :ti=\E[?1049h:te=\E[?1049l:us=\E[4m:ue=\E[24m:so=\E[3m:\

        :se=\E[23m:mb=\E[5m:md=\E[1m:mr=\E[7m:me=\E[m:ms:\

        :Co#8:pa#64:AF=\E[3%dm:AB=\E[4%dm:op=\E[39;49m:AX:\

        :vb=\Eg:G0:as=\E(0:ae=\E(B:\

        :ac=\140\140aaffggjjkkllmmnnooppqqrrssttuuvvwwxxyyzz{{||}}~~..--++,,hhII00:\

        :po=\E[5i:pf=\E[4i:Z0=\E[?3h:Z1=\E[?3l:k0=\E[10~:\

        :k1=\EOP:k2=\EOQ:k3=\EOR:k4=\EOS:k5=\E[15~:k6=\E[17~:\

        :k7=\E[18~:k8=\E[19~:k9=\E[20~:k;=\E[21~:F1=\E[23~:\

        :F2=\E[24~:F3=\E[1;2P:F4=\E[1;2Q:F5=\E[1;2R:F6=\E[1;2S:\

        :F7=\E[15;2~:F8=\E[17;2~:F9=\E[18;2~:FA=\E[19;2~:kb=^H:\

        :K2=\EOE:kB=\E[Z:kF=\E[1;2B:kR=\E[1;2A:*4=\E[3;2~:\

        :*7=\E[1;2F:#2=\E[1;2H:#3=\E[2;2~:#4=\E[1;2D:%c=\E[6;2~:\

        :%e=\E[5;2~:%i=\E[1;2C:kh=\E[1~:@1=\E[1~:kH=\E[4~:\

        :@7=\E[4~:kN=\E[6~:kP=\E[5~:kI=\E[2~:kD=\E[3~:ku=\EOA:\

        :kd=\EOB:kr=\EOC:kl=\EOD:km:"

USE="acl acpi amd64 apache2 bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt curl cxx dbus dri \

         fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif gpm hal iconv jpeg mmx modules mudflap multilib mysql ncurses \

         nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python readline session slang snmp sockets \

         spell sse sse2 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode xml xorg zlib" \

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 \cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 \

                       es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx \

                        via82xx-modem ymfpci" \

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file \

                                 hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate \

                                 route share shm softvol" 

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_default authn_file authz_user authz_host autoindex cgi \

                                 deflate dir env expires ext_filter filter headers info log_config logio mime mime_magic \

                                 negotiation rewrite setenvif status vhost_alias" 

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" 

CAMERAS="ptp2" 

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea \

                                ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing \

                                tsip tripmate tnt ubx" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="en it" 

NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi gzip limit_req limit_zone \

                                      map proxy referer rewrite split_clients addition realip stub_status sub" 

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" 

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" 

USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa \

                         via vmware dummy v4l" 

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy \

                               condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES \

                      CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC \

                      FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS \

                      INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES \

                      NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS PHP_TARGETS \

                      QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND \

                      VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l"

WINDOW="0"

X11="-X -opengl -alsa -esd -kde -qt -gnome -gtk -gtk2 png jpeg tiff gif truetype gd -xinerama"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy \

                               condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Line breaks added for ease of reading by NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pillaus,

The past has caught up with you and you are bing forced into the present.

Go for it!

MAke sure you have a System Rescuce CD to hand in case you need to pick up the pieces but fixing your kernel will not be that hard.

----------

## Viorel

Done that last week (I had 2.6.31).  I borked the new kernel and the old one booted just fine.  That message means some stuff might not work (last time I did this it was eth0, this time I didn't even notice what went wrong), but the computer should boot and work well enough for you to fix whatever it is that's wrong.

And there's always System Rescue CD nonetheless.

----------

